# Torino-Inter : 20 ottobre ore 20,45



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Domenica 20 Ottobre 2013, Orario d'inizio: 20:45, 8°Giornata,Stadio Olimpico 

Probabili formazioni :
INTER (3-5-1-1): Handanovic; Rolando, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus; Jonathan, Guarin, Cambiasso, Taider, Nagatomo; Kovacic; Palacio. Allenatore: Mazzarri

TORINO (3-5-2): Padelli; Darmian, Maksimovic, Moretti; D'Ambrosio, Brighi, Vives, Farnerud, Pasquale; Cerci, Immobile. Allenatore: Ventura

Dove vedere Torino- Inter?

L'incontro verrà trasmesso in diretta tv su Mediaset Premium e su Sky Calcio



PS: Spero di aver fatto bene.


----------



## Mou (20 Ottobre 2013)

Permettetemi di dire che questo centrocampo dell'Inter è uno dei peggiori della serie a


----------



## Hammer (20 Ottobre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Permettetemi di dire che questo centrocampo dell'Inter è uno dei peggiori della serie a



Mai quanto un Muntari-Nocerino-Traoré


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Palo di Cerci


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Cominciamo con la sfiga  già per le prossime 3 partite faremo 0 punti pure la sfiga


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

suca Handanovic


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rosso Handanovic e rigore


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rigore e rosso. Bella botta


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Kovacic non lo può proprio vedere eh...scambiamolo con Nocerino


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Handanovic continua a protestare prima di uscire dal campo quante giornate prenderà??


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

E Carrizo lo para....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

si va beh sto cesso ha parato il rigore pazzesco, para piu lui che handanovic nei rigori


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mamma mia


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Incredibile


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Che schifo


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rotto berretto


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

ma che pirla cerci


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Kovacic infuriato lol


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Espulsione ridicola (come tante altre). Regola e interpretazione della stessa assurde e rovinapartite


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Sicuro Ora pareggiano o vincono


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

assedio


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Abbiamo già capito non e serata, Carrizo farà il fenomeno ok


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

l'inter è la seconda difesa più forte del campionato nonostante i 3 gol presi con la Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rotto berretto


se magari sto cesso sarà sempre titolare.


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Piccolo inciso l'inter e' piu scarsa Di noi, ha fatto punti per merito Di Mazzarri. Cmq a parte Napoli juve e Roma non siamo assolutamente la quarta rosa delle serie a e sul Napoli avrei cmq I miei Dubbi .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Piccolo inciso l'inter e' piu scarsa Di noi, ha fatto punti per merito Di Mazzarri. Cmq a parte Napoli juve e Roma non siamo assolutamente la quarta rosa delle serie a e sul Napoli avrei cmq I miei Dubbi .



merito di mazzari fino ad un certo punto , la loro salvezza è giocare una partita a settimana altrimenti con la rosa che si ritrovano prenderebbero sberle ovunque


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Piccolo inciso l'inter e' piu scarsa Di noi,* ha fatto punti per merito Di Mazzarri*. Cmq a parte Napoli juve e Roma non siamo assolutamente la quarta rosa delle serie a e sul Napoli avrei cmq I miei Dubbi .



aspettiamo di vedere come finisce questa partita, se l'Inter vince va a 17 punti, lo scorso anno con Stramaccioni ne fecero 18... io tutti sti meriti di Mazzarri continuo a non vederli, ma comunque sono opinioni... poi sono d'accordo che se il Milan avesse tutti i disponibili, di sicuro l'Inter è inferiore a noi....


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> merito di mazzari fino ad un certo punto , la loro salvezza è giocare una partita a settimana altrimenti con la rosa che si ritrovano prenderebbero sberle ovunque



Be appunto Che Mazzarri ha cmq fatto un ottimo Lavoro considerando la Pochezza della rosa , considera che come gioca mazzarri a me non piace per niente


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Buonanotte Toro, mi pare il Milan partono a 100 e poi dormono l'uomo in meno non si vede


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Gooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> aspettiamo di vedere come finisce questa partita, se l'Inter vince va a 17 punti, lo scorso anno con Stramaccioni ne fecero 18... io tutti sti meriti di Mazzarri continuo a non vederli, ma comunque sono opinioni... poi sono d'accordo che se il Milan avesse tutti i disponibili, di sicuro l'Inter è inferiore a noi....



No dai mazzarri a differenza di stramaccioni e' un allenatore l'Inter non crollerà così arriverà in Europa league .


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Alexanderrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> merito di mazzari fino ad un certo punto , la loro salvezza è giocare una partita a settimana altrimenti con la rosa che si ritrovano prenderebbero sberle ovunque



esatto e l'anno scorso giocavano pure l'europa league che era un danno... torino in vantaggio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Be appunto Che Mazzarri ha cmq fatto un ottimo Lavoro considerando la Pochezza della rosa , considera che come gioca mazzarri a me non piace per niente



vabbe ma mazzarri non è che ha fatto chissa che , chiede ai propri giocatori di fare quel poco che sanno fare , da noi il presidentissimo pretende il bel giuoco contro il barca con una rosa di mestieranti mediocri


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> No dai mazzarri a differenza di stramaccioni e' un allenatore l'Inter non crollerà così arriverà in Europa league .



proprio perché è un allenatore non sta facendo niente di speciale


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

non male fin'ora questa giornata comunque  sconfitte napoli e juve, vittoria noi, inter...


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Rolando lol


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non male fin'ora questa giornata comunque  sconfitte napoli e juve, vittoria noi, inter...



io penso che in ottica champions (se ci vogliamo credere) una sconfitta della viola era più utile... ma siccome ho dato la florentia morta prima del tempo non voglio dire niente sull'inde


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe ma mazzarri non è che ha fatto chissa che , chiede ai propri giocatori di fare quel poco che sanno fare , da noi il presidentissimo pretende il bel giuoco contro il barca con una rosa di mestieranti mediocri



Dai questo lo sai anche te che non c'entra niente . Se noi avessimo fatto una preparazione adeguata , avessimo infortuni normali e un gioco ci dovremmo trovare a 16 -18 punti . La colpa di questo e' solo di allegri inutile nascondersi .


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dai questo lo sai anche te che non c'entra niente . Se noi avessimo fatto una preparazione adeguata , avessimo infortuni normali e un gioco ci dovremmo trovare a 16 -18 punti . La colpa di questo e' solo di allegri inutile nascondersi .


ripeto allegri ha tutte le colpe di sto mondo e andava cambiato anni fa , ma incensare mazzarri come se avesse fatto chissa che lo trovo eccessivo


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ripeto allegri ha tutte le colpe di sto mondo e andava cambiato anni fa , ma incensare mazzarri come se avesse fatto chissa che lo trovo eccessivo



Stiamo dicendo le stesse cose , ho detto solo che un tifoso dell'Inter può essere soddisfatto di mazzarri non eccitato non impressionato. Se la potrebbe prendere giusto per kovacic .


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Kovacic non lo può proprio vedere eh...scambiamolo con Nocerino



Assurdo


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Si va beh ora fanno di tutto per farsi fare fallo e guadagnarsi i falli vicino all'area che polli sti qui del torino pazzesco


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mo sto arbitro ammonisce a muzzo, ma se l'assistente ha detto ok cavolo rompe pazzesco pure giallo  si sarà pentito dell'espulsione ora vuole mettere le cose apposto


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

se il toro non la chiude, non la vince


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

si va beh gollazzo di Guarin addio


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

eccolo


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Che mazzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Se lo fa altre 100 volte Guarin non la butta dentro sicuro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

vabbè ma il torino è l'anti-vittoria per eccellenza, vince partite solo per strane combinazioni astrali


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Questo e' pari a boateng


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Il Toro questa non la porta a casa sicuro, palo, rigore calciato male da Cerci mo guarin fa il "gollazzo"


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo e' pari a boateng



Vero, discontinuo e ogni tanto se ne esce con un super gol


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

I giocatori hanno fatto il possibile per far segnare quest'inter sciagurata.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> aspettiamo di vedere come finisce questa partita, se l'Inter vince va a 17 punti, lo scorso anno con Stramaccioni ne fecero 18...* io tutti sti meriti di Mazzarri continuo a non vederli*, ma comunque sono opinioni... poi sono d'accordo che se il Milan avesse tutti i disponibili, di sicuro l'Inter è inferiore a noi....



Non avere ogni partita la sensazione di poterle prendere da chiunque (cosa che capitò a un certo punto la scorsa stagione), rischiando umiliazioni, è un passo in avanti enorme.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo e' pari a boateng



quoto non e per niente continuo come giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

ok Ventura ha deciso di far vincere l'inter toglie il migliore e mette immobile, quel cesso di barreto sempre dentro eh


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

ciao core


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

gol immobile!!


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

gran goal


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

immobile un altro che mi segna contro al fantacalcio....


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

ma io dico la juve prende loriente e ha uno come immobile...


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

pareggio ma il torino è assurdo


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Vediamo se c'è la fanno a vincere


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

è ovvio contro di noi padelli era yashin....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Dai ditelo che non volete portare punti a casa e la finiamo qui VERGOGNA


----------



## Doctore (20 Ottobre 2013)

ma sbaglio o il portiere del torino ha fatto il fenomeno contro di noi?


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

Ma dove lo hanno trovato questo portiere? In albergo?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma sbaglio o il portiere del torino ha fatto il fenomeno contro di noi?



Balotelli gliene ha tirata una addosso


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

il Torino non batte l'inter in casa dal 1994 e le ultime 9 partite le ha sempre perse


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo hanno trovato questo portiere? In albergo?



Portiere vergognoso, ehhh ma Pegolo era troppo forte quindi hanno preso sto cesso ambulante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Segna Belfodil sicuro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

il torino è l'anti-calcio  ora perde pure


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Solo a casa dovete andare doppietta di Palacio e Inter in vantaggio vergogna.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

F-I-N-I-T-A che polli


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Solo noi siam riusciti a pareggiare col torino in maniera casuale peraltro. L'inter in 10 vince.


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Eh ma mazzarri, almeno le sue squadre non se la fanno sotto come quelle di allegri


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

solo adesso esce barreto


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Forse manco noi siamo in grado di regalare tre gol così


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

se Balotelli avesse lo spirito di sacrificio di Palacio...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh ma mazzarri, almeno le sue squadre non se la fanno sotto come quelle di allegri



è pure merito di mazzarri se il torino si è suicidato ?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

10 sconfitte su 10 per il toro contro l'inter nelle ultime 10 a Torino


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Questi del toro sono sfigati cronici.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

il torino ha perso 2 punti contro di noi in modo assuro, si è fatto pareggiare dalla doria al 95esimo e oggi perde essendo stato in 11vs10 tutta la partita

cioè sono dei miti


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Ottobre 2013)

pareggio toro all'ultimo


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

E alloraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2013)

Pareggio giusto


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Palacio vale due balotelli ora come ora.


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è pure merito di mazzarri se il torino si è suicidato ?



Mettere un altra punta in 10 non mollare , fare un casino dentro lo spogliatoio all'intervallo si è' merito di mazzarri


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mazzarriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Palacio vale due balotelli ora come ora.



bravo l'allenatore a toglierlo quando aveva ormai vinto la partita


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2013)

*Finale:

Torino - Inter: 3-3*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Bellomo gollazzo GODO


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se Balotelli avesse lo spirito di sacrificio di Palacio...



va beh palacio non ha il fisico di balotelli, hanno caratteristiche diverse, balotelli per caratteristiche fisiche non può sacrificarsi in quel modo imho


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Il Torino ha buttato via due punti da un lato visto che giocava in 11 ma visto che all'89 stavamo perdendo prendiamo il punto va


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Godo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mettere un altra punta in 10 non mollare , fare un casino dentro lo spogliatoio all'intervallo si è' merito di mazzarri



eri nello spogliatoio nell'intervallo ?  , quindi pure la rimonta del milan sul toro era merito di allegria ?


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

2 punti recuperati a sti cessi chi ci sperava...


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh palacio non ha il fisico di balotelli, hanno caratteristiche diverse, balotelli per caratteristiche fisiche non può sacrificarsi in quel modo imho



Secondo me si, il problema sono le sue "caratteristiche" mentali. Se uno vuole sbattersi per la squadra lo fa e basta, sono atleti strapagati e stra-allenati. Ma poi è proprio lo spirito con cui gioca palacio, umiltà, impegno, gioco di squadra, freddezza nei momenti decisivi (balotelli se la prende con gli arbitri). Per ora, valutando NON solo l'aspetto tecnico ma a 360 gradi, palacio è un Giocatore di calcio, balotelli è solo un viziatello talentuoso.


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Il portiere non può mai prendere un goal così mai , cmq godo anche se è una vergogna essere a 11 punti purtroppo quelle che contano stanno a 19


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il portiere non può mai prendere un goal così mai , cmq godo anche se è una vergogna essere a 11 punti purtroppo quelle che contano stanno a 19



Infatti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Fine settimana perfetto


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> eri nello spogliatoio nell'intervallo ?  , quindi pure la rimonta del milan su toro era merito di allegria ?



Vabbe continui a ignorare che l'Inter 15 punti e' davvero buono considerando che hanno giocato già contro la Roma schiacciasassi. Noi con una rosa superiore siamo riusciti a fare delle cose orripilanti avendo una squadra più forte . L'Inter e' una squadra con una identità un modo ( che non mi piace ) di giocare , una squadra che ha una impronta . Noi non abbiamo niente di Tutto questo . Forse è' che non ti ricordi quella partita con il Torino e quanto la nostra era una squadra senza Grinta e voglia , ti consiglio di riguardare la partita perché sono 2 pareggi diversi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Ottobre 2013)

Carrizo mi deve 220 Euro.


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Branca che piange sull'arbitraggio e mazzarri che non si presenta : RIDICOLI


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mazzarri non si presenta nel dopo partita e tornato IL PIANGINA


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Branca che piange sull'arbitraggio e mazzarri che non si presenta : RIDICOLI



hahahah ridicoli sono tornati


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto godo per quel residuo organico di Mazzari.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vabbe continui a ignorare che l'Inter 15 punti e' davvero buono considerando che hanno giocato già contro la Roma schiacciasassi. Noi con una rosa superiore siamo riusciti a fare delle cose orripilanti avendo una squadra più forte . L'Inter e' una squadra con una identità un modo ( che non mi piace ) di giocare , una squadra che ha una impronta . Noi non abbiamo niente di Tutto questo . Forse è' che non ti ricordi quella partita con il Torino e quanto la nostra era una squadra senza Grinta e voglia , ti consiglio di riguardare la partita perché sono 2 pareggi diversi.



ma chi nega il buon lavoro di mazzarri , ma qui dentro si esagera , la partita del toro non era ancora finita e stavi incensando mazzarri , la partita della fiore contro la juve non era ancora finita e si paragonava montella ad allegri  dico solo un pò di equilibrio nel giudizio tutto qua , mazzarri avrà compattato la squadra ma sta facendo quello che doveva fare nè piu nè meno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

ahahah salamiii


----------



## Principe (20 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma chi nega il buon lavoro di mazzarri , ma qui dentro si esagera , la partita del toro non era ancora finita e stavi incensando mazzarri , la partita della fiore contro la juve non era ancora finita e si paragonava montella ad allegri  dico solo un pò di equilibrio nel giudizio tutto qua , mazzarri avrà compattato la squadra ma sta facendo quello che doveva fare nè piu nè meno



Non rigirare la frittata , sei te che hai tirato fuori la peggior partita che potevi ovvero torino milan, C'è un abisso tra la prestazione dell'Inter e quella del Milan a Torino e la cosa e' ancor più scandalosa considerando che una squadra camminava in campo , l'Inter forse ne ha pure troppa di foga agonistica , se mazzarri ha fatto cose normali allora allegri non può allenare in seconda divisione . Detto questo ho già detto quello che pensavo passo e chiudo


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

ahahah Branca non sa manco cosa dire lol, il 2-2 non era fallo di Guarin vero? ahaaha Mazzarri troppo ridicolo e piangina


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Ottobre 2013)

Branca:" l'Inter ha pareggiato per colpa di errori arbitrali, ma non è per colpa di errori arbitrali che l'Inter ha pareggiato".


ahaha eh? lol


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Ottobre 2013)

L'inter se ha fatto 3 goal deve ringraziare Padelli e la difesa scabrosa del toro..Pareggio immeritato,doveva vincere il toro!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non rigirare la frittata , sei te che hai tirato fuori la peggior partita che potevi ovvero torino milan, C'è un abisso tra la prestazione dell'Inter e quella del Milan a Torino e la cosa e' ancor più scandalosa considerando che una squadra camminava in campo , l'Inter forse ne ha pure troppa di foga agonistica , se mazzarri ha fatto cose normali allora allegri non può allenare in seconda divisione . Detto questo ho già detto quello che pensavo passo e chiudo



senza rigirare frittate , era per dire che qui dentro il giudizio è troppo umorale , praticamente non c'è equilibrio nel giudizio quando si vuole avvalorare la propria tesi si omettono gli aspetti negativi e si esaltano quelli positivi ecco che magicamente mazzari diventa un ottimo allenatore , montella nel giro di 45 minuti passa da essere piu scarso di allegri ad essere il miglior allenatore della serie A e cosi via ; senza polemica


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Palacio vale due balotelli ora come ora.



addirittura? io tra i due scelgo Balotelli tutta la vita


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> addirittura? io tra i due scelgo Balotelli tutta la vita



Mai nella vita. Io scelgo un calciatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Mazzarri un signore


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Ottobre 2013)

c'è evidentemente un complotto per non fare andare l'inter in cempions


----------



## Devil May Cry (20 Ottobre 2013)

Palacio meglio di Balotelli..
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Palacio è un grande calciatore, ma sceglierei sempre Balo.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mazzarri un signore





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> c'è evidentemente un complotto per non fare andare l'inter in cempions



ha da ridire quando viene asfaltato, figuriamoci quando perde all'ultimo minuto


----------



## Liuk (21 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> ha da ridire quando viene asfaltato, figuriamoci quando perde all'ultimo minuto



Chissà Bonolis cosa ne pensa....


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

Piangina master Mazzarri  non si presenta Ahhahah ... Schifoso ridicolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Branca:" l'Inter ha pareggiato per colpa di errori arbitrali, ma non è per colpa di errori arbitrali che l'Inter ha pareggiato".
> 
> 
> ahaha eh? lol



che significa?? ahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ricomiciano le pantomime di Mazzarri.

Dalle sceneggiate napoletane a quelle indonesiane.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Ottobre 2013)

Mazzarri è una caricatura


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Spero tanto che Tohir si tenga stretto Brancamenta


----------



## Snape (21 Ottobre 2013)

Bonolis dov'è ?


----------



## runner (21 Ottobre 2013)

quante balle che hanno sti interisti.....

hanno pareggiato in dieci contro un bel Toro allenato da un tecnico esperto e capace....

in questi momenti rivaluto Allegri che anche dicendo ovvietà almeno si presenta


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> che significa?? ahahaha



ahah boh bisogna chiedere a brancamenta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quante balle che hanno sti interisti.....
> 
> hanno pareggiato in dieci contro un bel Toro allenato da un tecnico esperto e capace....
> 
> in questi momenti rivaluto Allegri che anche dicendo ovvietà almeno si presenta



veramente , meglio la solita litania di allegri che quel piangina infantile di mazzari


----------



## mandraghe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Che peccato che ieri Mazzarri non si sia presentato...dopo tanto tempo ci tenevo ad assistere ancora al fenomeno mistico della sua lacrimazione...


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Sono amareggiato.
Lo show di Mazzarri sarebbe stato epico


----------



## peppe75 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Bellomo uno di noi....uno di noi!!
compriamolo anche perchè è un vero talentoooo...


----------

